# Musical Instruments



## kjmars63 (Oct 29, 2008)

What kind of instruments do you know how 2 play? Most of my music is metal oriented, but thats not all I know how 2 play. ATM I have 2 electric guitars, a Dean Vendetta and Ibanez Gio very metal guitars. But I also know how 2 play keyboard instruments, recorder flutes, ukelele, and dulcimer. Most of those instruments aren't in any way in the metal category, but I can play them.


----------



## TopazThunder (Oct 29, 2008)

The instrument by far that I play the best is the flute. By extension I also play the piccolo, but I find that tiny little thing to be annoying as hell to play. 

I'm also learning how to play the highland bagpipe. Quite labor-intensive to learn as well as play.

I also know how to play keyboards fairly well, although I'm way out of practice.


----------



## yoka_neko (Oct 29, 2008)

recorder haha
and then guitar..but i only end up playing the blues or Muse.


----------



## Tiarhlu (Oct 29, 2008)

I'm really good at tuba, and pretty good at bass guitar. 

Things I can at least make sounds with that I own: piano, guitar, ukulele, recorder, mandolin. I wish I had started piano when I was little so I'd actually be good at it.


----------



## Hydramon (Oct 30, 2008)

Piano. I've played for like 7 or 8 years now, and am quite profficient at playing songs by ear, particularly Linkin Park (my favourite band).
Oh, I can sorta play Recorder (Haha, Primary School...) and Guitar, but when I say sorta, I mean I can make noise with them. Nothing recognisable, but noise is still noise.


----------



## Diego117 (Oct 30, 2008)

Piano and guitar for almost 9 years. I've gotten to where I can almost play by ear.


----------



## Kuhnio (Oct 30, 2008)

I have a wooden Native American flute, a schecter electric guitar, a keyboard, and a midi controller (USB keyboard), and a violin . . . well I HAD a violin, it's technically mine but my grandma gave it to a friend for some reason.

I know how to play all of them . . . except maybe the violin, it's been so long.


----------



## DemonOftheFall19 (Oct 30, 2008)

Guitar, bass, vocals.....mandolin..
Didn't hear that last part from me..
Someone join me in a sick jam!


----------



## Aden (Oct 30, 2008)

Guitar, piano, there are already like two other threads for this.


----------



## ChaseFollies (Oct 30, 2008)

Accoustic guitar, Piano (sorta wanna learn more), Bag Pipes, Clarinet, Sax, Bass Clarinet, and I can make a trumpet and flute make noise, although not consistantly.  Need to pick up Violin at some point... or, at least I wants to.   I am a musically inclined puppy -^^-


----------



## valkura (Oct 30, 2008)

Umm.  I can play a little piano?  I used to take lessons then got really busy with school (that was junior year....) haven't picked it back up really. :\

Oh yeah, and the singing.  I guess I do that.


----------



## mrredfox (Oct 30, 2008)

guitar for nearly 10 years


----------



## enchantedtoast (Oct 30, 2008)

I have absolutely no musical talent. I can't even _whistle_.


----------



## Aden (Oct 30, 2008)

enchantedtoast said:


> I have absolutely no musical talent. I can't even _whistle_.



Thanks for contributing to the thread.


----------



## lowlow64 (Oct 30, 2008)

I can play the harmonica pretty good, trombone (I quit playing it), Coronet, singing, ryhming (I guess you can call it rapping? XD), and I'm saving up for a bass guitar currently.


----------



## enchantedtoast (Oct 30, 2008)

Aden said:


> Thanks for contributing to the thread.


I thought it was significant in itself how amazingly untalented I was. Guess I was wrong.

But so I can contribute, I'm considering learning how to play something. What's the easiest thing to play? Tambourine?


----------



## Kimmerset (Oct 30, 2008)

I want to know who's heard of a melodica (without looking up Google first). 

I also play piano, used to play guitar and saxaphone.


----------



## ChaseFollies (Oct 31, 2008)

Kimmerset said:


> I want to know who's heard of a melodica (without looking up Google first).
> 
> I also play piano, used to play guitar and saxaphone.



OOH OOOH , I know what a melodica is, infact... I've even fiddled around with one


----------



## Kimmerset (Oct 31, 2008)

ChaseFollies said:


> OOH OOOH , I know what a melodica is, infact... I've even fiddled around with one



Oh, you hush!  You don't count in that respect.


----------



## Kiffa_kitmouse (Nov 1, 2008)

Keyboards here. I'm far from proficient, but I guess I do pretty well for someone who doesn't know what they're doing lol. ^_^


----------



## GatodeCafe (Nov 1, 2008)

Piano/keyboards
Drumset/hand percussion
Guitar
Bass
Dulcimer
ukulele

+I'm gonna learn trumpet


----------



## DemonOftheFall19 (Nov 1, 2008)

GatodeCafe said:


> Piano/keyboards
> Drumset/hand percussion
> Guitar
> Bass
> ...



What type of dulcimer?


----------



## GatodeCafe (Nov 1, 2008)

DemonOftheFall19 said:


> What type of dulcimer?



Modified mountain. i.e. ripped the frets out of the fucker, covered it all up with epoxy, and then stuck in a curved bridge so for what I can bow it when I feels like. I play jazz.


----------



## mammagamma (Nov 1, 2008)

Guitar 2 years, Drums 1 year.

I want to play more drums, but I have none that are always accessible (the 1 year is from when I was living at my dad's place)


----------



## Cmdr-A (Nov 1, 2008)

Kimmerset said:


> I want to know who's heard of a melodica (without looking up Google first).


I had to google it only to find out I have one XD but its a melodica soprano made by a company named Hohner in germany. Old thing it be.

EDIT: Aka this: http://es.woodbrass.com/images/woodbrass/HOHNER+MELODICA+SOPRANO.JPG

BUT. i play guitar. I physically own an American Fender Stratocaster and a Schecter C-1+


----------



## Tilt (Nov 1, 2008)

kjmars63 said:


> What kind of instruments do you know how 2 play? Most of my music is metal oriented, but thats not all I know how 2 play. ATM I have 2 electric guitars, a Dean Vendetta and Ibanez Gio very metal guitars. But I also know how 2 play keyboard instruments, recorder flutes, ukelele, and dulcimer. Most of those instruments aren't in any way in the metal category, but I can play them.




I would sell the vendetta and gio and get something with a LOT higher quality. The Gio is the lowest end of the Ibanez line, crappy pickups and a less than stellar tone quality. I mean, if you're just learning, fine. But eventually, you need to ditch that learners permit and get a real license.Neither of those guitars are metal. 

If you need an Ibanez, look for something in the RG line.

As for the dean, just sell it. The light body of the Vendetta masks a lot of tone leakage and the playability sucks. It sounds terrible, it plays terrible.


----------



## Kimmerset (Nov 1, 2008)

Cmdr-A said:


> I had to google it only to find out I have one XD but its a melodica soprano made by a company named Hohner in germany. Old thing it be.



XD That's pretty amusing.  I have a 32-key Hohner.  I've seen that model and I think it looks kinda weird.  I like it when it looks like a mini-keyboard.


----------



## Ð˜Ð²Ð°Ð½ (Nov 1, 2008)

Violin. It has f-holes, durrhurrhurr.


----------



## xiath (Nov 1, 2008)

umm...  My main instrument is the Fiddle.  I also know some guitar, some piano, some accordion, and a little bit of the bowed pslatery.


----------



## Arshes Nei v2 (Nov 1, 2008)

i can play triangle


----------



## Cmdr-A (Nov 1, 2008)

Kimmerset said:


> XD That's pretty amusing.  I have a 32-key Hohner.  I've seen that model and I think it looks kinda weird.  I like it when it looks like a mini-keyboard.



Yeah, at first i thought it was a toy instrument xD but then i had to go do some researching to find out the toy was a real thing.


----------



## Journey (Nov 1, 2008)

I know how to play the ocarina of all things (and this is probably only cause I'm obsessed with zelda)

I also use to be able to play the clarinet though it's been awhile. I had wanted to play the flute when I was younger (trying to be excepted by the other girls in my class I guess) but I couldn't cause teacher told me my lips were too big. Had I been thinking I would have chosen to learn the sax


----------



## Sedit (Nov 2, 2008)

I play guitar first and foremost.  But also play bass...both 4 string and fretless 6 string.  Also play keyboards (still becoming more proficient with it as I go), and drums.  I also do vocals too, if that counts

I play primarily death, black, and thrash metal with the occasional other oddities thrown in for flavor.


----------



## Deatzh (Nov 2, 2008)

Flute
Guitar
Trombone
Bass
Trumpet
Piano

That's in order of what I'm good at, flute being best, piano being worst.  Considering picking up some other instrument (read that as: clarinet or sax) if I can come across a cheap one, or if someone would be willing to send me one in exchange for many pictures.

Yay, instruments.


----------



## Huepow00 (Nov 3, 2008)

I'm teaching myself to play the panflute actually...


----------



## M. LeRenard (Nov 4, 2008)

This particular version of this thread is much more interesting than the others.  Those were like, "I play guitar/bass/piano" x 10^24, and then the occasional something else.  This one's even got a pan flute player!
Anyway, like I said in the other thread like this, I'm a bassoonist/contrabassoonist (apparently more so the latter; the bassoon instructor at my college recently told me that I was a born contrabassoon player....  I'm honestly not sure how to take that), and I can probably still play trombone.  I want to learn the crumhorn, but they're far too expensive.


----------



## Hydramon (Nov 4, 2008)

Journey said:


> I know how to play the ocarina of all things (and this is probably only cause I'm obsessed with zelda)


Oh My God, that is soooo awesome! I want to learn!
Anyways, I stated this earlier, but will say again, I learn Piano. Yes, I know, I'm boring. I play many different genras, but I prefer Rock, mainly Linkin Park (Which I play by ear). I plan to become part of a band, but I'm too lazy to organise it. hm....


----------



## Takun (Nov 4, 2008)

Guitar for a year and I used to play trombone for like 6 or 7 years I forget which....but I haven't played one in forever =/


----------



## Jelly (Nov 6, 2008)

Clawhammer banjo.
I've been learning Macedonian and Eastern European Dance and French BourrÃ©e (that's French for French dance Gay Techno) on it. It's a fresh challenge.

Still waiting on my books that expand on Klezmer-style claw. >:C

It's been almost a year since I first picked it up.
I have a decent old-timey and Irish repertoire building, but I really want to see if I can take it outside of that (and how far before I have to trade my ol' claw in for a unique playing style).


----------



## virus (Nov 7, 2008)

Tilt said:


> I would sell the vendetta and gio and get something with a LOT higher quality. The Gio is the lowest end of the Ibanez line, crappy pickups and a less than stellar tone quality. I mean, if you're just learning, fine. But eventually, you need to ditch that learners permit and get a real license.Neither of those guitars are metal.
> 
> If you need an Ibanez, look for something in the RG line.
> 
> As for the dean, just sell it. The light body of the Vendetta masks a lot of tone leakage and the playability sucks. It sounds terrible, it plays terrible.



Thats a load of crap. Yes they may be lower end budget line it doesn't mean anything. It means you save about 800 dollars, heck all they need is a a hardware/electronics upgrade and thats still cheaper then buying something midrange. Its not the guitar its the player. This has been debunked many times. All my guitars are used and where under 200 bucks and sound just as good as any high end ones.


----------

